
Sherlock Holmes Calls on His Irregulars to Hack the News - waldo_williams
http://lenbakerloo.com/2015/12/22/hackers-hack-the-news/
======
IreneAdler
Why just hack the news, why not hack everything.

Follow this link with Chrome to see reviews on Amazon. Also notice that the
title is highlighted and there is an annotation telling you how to get the
book for free.

[https://via.hypothes.is/www.amazon.com/gp/product/B019FS8BU8](https://via.hypothes.is/www.amazon.com/gp/product/B019FS8BU8)

~~~
NSSherlock
Irene,

Wouldn't it be cool every ad for Microsoft Office had a link to Open Office?

Of course, now it can.

------
owennoah
Reminds me of this:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9U4Ha9HQvMo](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9U4Ha9HQvMo)

------
gluejar
I've been struggling to imagine how hypothes.is annotations can maintain
quality and relevance. Will there be a reputation or social layer?

